# How many days?... PIP!



## Redfoot NERD (May 13, 2012)

On 10/30/11 my Brazilian laid 3 eggs.. nothing unusual other than she normally lays 5 or 6.

The 3rd egg -







Cleaned up and into incubator -






These are HUGE eggs for her!

Never one to give up.. and I did see "blood-vessels" when candled.. yesterday ( 5/12/12 ) -






Looking good so far.... how many days incubation is this?.. count them up.


----------



## dmarcus (May 13, 2012)

Does it normally take that long? thats over 6 months..


----------



## wellington (May 13, 2012)

WOW, somewhere around 200. I am not a breeder, but isn't that an unusual long time? Good luck, I hope they all turn out great and healthy for you. Give us pics when they are all out.


----------



## tortadise (May 13, 2012)

that is long. but has happened to me too. What temp did you have them at?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2012)

Day 2 -






.. he's in a hurry to get out of that egg!

My first ever egg from this female was 153 day incubation.. yes this is really long for .carbonaria! My Northerns seldom take more than 125-130 days max.

Incubator temps of 84-85F.. with high humidity - at least 75-80%.


----------



## tortadise (May 14, 2012)

That is long. But it had happened to me too. I still haven't had any crack yet this season. Going on 140 days at 86-88. Any day now. But you can never tell until they crack.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2012)

tortadise said:


> That is long. But it had happened to me too. I still haven't had any crack yet this season. Going on 140 days at 86-88. Any day now. But you can never tell until they crack.



What are you keeping @ 86-88F ?

A "crack"... _as I call it is this_ - http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Cracked-egg-PIP#axzz1usMZPk69 - and it survived too!


----------



## tortadise (May 14, 2012)

That's the crack I'm referring to. I suppose I should of said pip. My Bolivians I have had more success at those temps. I usually incubate my guyana and Suriname same as you. So far last few years had 100% hatch rate. A few eggs weren't fertile but still 100% on the fertile ones.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 14, 2012)

This evening when I looked in on them this one was virtually "out".. so I reached down and picked up the edge of his egg-shell and he slid right out like they usually do! -






He has nice nose-patterns for sure -






A genuwine Brazilian "cherryhead" redfooted tortoise with dark-seamed plastron and everything.. drum-roll please....... only took 196 days from the laid egg day to get here!


----------



## bigred (May 14, 2012)

Redfoot NERD said:


> This evening when I looked in on them this one was virtually "out".. so I reached down and picked up the edge of his egg-shell and he slid right out like they usually do! -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

